

Urban Layers – Explore the structure of Manhattan’s urban fabric - uptown
http://io.morphocode.com/urban-layers/

======
potatolicious
Very neat! It's somewhat surprising just how old most of Manhattan is.

I do find it a little ironic that towards the bottom of the About page it
quotes Le Corbusier:

> _" New York is not a finished or completed city. It gushes up. On my next
> trip it will be different. Those of us who have visited it are asked this
> question: "When you were there in 1939, or in 1928, or in 1926, or in 1920,
> was such and such already there? Oh, really, you don't know then what an
> effect that makesl" Such is the rhythm of the city."_

Considering that his Radiant City urban planning philosophy, along with Robert
Moses, nearly disassembled this city, and some of the most infamous blights of
NYC (and a cause of continued skepticism towards urban development) were
executed under his design philosophies.

------
hello_there
From the site:

> It appears that your browser is not supported! We currently support Chrome
> and Firefox.

But I _am_ using Chrome!

------
tomarr
Nice!

What caused the 10-yearly spikes for 1900, 1910 & 1920 - was it some kind of
construction census?

